
Why Facebook is making a big investment in India? - karimaliz
https://thezentech.co/2020/06/29/facebook-and-amazon-all-roads-lead-to-india/
======
swiswi
Interesting thoughts on that. Thanks for sharing!

I'm not sure whether India would be as lucrative of a market for Facebook.
From a market share perspective, it make sense to push hard in India.

~~~
karimaliz
Indeed, as I mentioned in the essay historically, Facebook couldn't make as
much revenue from users in Asia (including India) as they did in the US or
Europe. But if they succeeded in finding different monetization ways (like
e-commerce via WhatsApp), that's a different story!

